

Visualising optimal target points in Darts (for different player skill levels) - nosignal
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/january12012/index.html

======
wxs
There's an interesting discontinuity in where it's optimal to aim here;
excellent players should aim at the top-centre "triple 20". Pretty much
everyone else should aim below-left of the bulls-eye or thereabouts.

